# Mustang Critique



## LunaNova (Jan 23, 2020)

This is my 4 year old BLM mustang. I'm planing on starting him on barrels soon. What do you think?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Conformation wise - fine.

He appears a little soft. How much work is he getting?


----------



## LunaNova (Jan 23, 2020)

Honestly not much. I adopted him when he when he was completely wild and we just cantered under saddle for the first time a few weeks ago. We just started taking lessons together and once summer starts I’ll work him more.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

LunaNova said:


> Honestly not much. I adopted him when he when he was completely wild and we just cantered under saddle for the first time a few weeks ago. We just started taking lessons together and once summer starts I’ll work him more.


Have fun!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

You will get some useful responses from people, so I don't mind adding my own useless responses here.

He's really handsome and solid looking IMO. How tall is he?


----------



## LunaNova (Jan 23, 2020)

About 13.3 hands


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

That's a nice size. My Pony is 13'2 and I've found it's a really versatile size.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I want him!


----------



## LunaNova (Jan 23, 2020)

waresbear said:


> I think I want him!


He’s amazing: incredibly smart, willing, trusting, brave, and confident. But he’s also my heart horse, and I wouldn’t sell him for 10 billion dollars.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Only an opinion thing...his head looks too big for the rest of him, but with some muscling that'll change. Cute little horse and built solid.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, there's always something, but for this one... he's chestnut is the only 'conformation fault' :lol: Even his feet look pretty good, though his hinds are sloping more than the fores, which could indicate a problem worth investigating. 

Please consider not 'really' starting him on barrels at this age, but wait till he's mature. Of course, there's a lot of prelim training before you'll be actually running barrels, so...


----------



## LunaNova (Jan 23, 2020)

loosie said:


> Wow, there's always something, but for this one... he's chestnut is the only 'conformation fault' :lol: Even his feet look pretty good, though his hinds are sloping more than the fores, which could indicate a problem worth investigating.
> 
> Please consider not 'really' starting him on barrels at this age, but wait till he's mature. Of course, there's a lot of prelim training before you'll be actually running barrels, so...


I don’t plan on really starting him for awhile. I just want to work on exercises at a trot or occasionally a slow lope, maybe go to a few fun events to get him used to that type of environment.


----------

